# New V-Cube 9?



## MCRcuber (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello everyone. I know there has been a lot of talk about V cubes new cube. I might be a little late on this but it seems as thought they are releasing a 9x9 cube. I was on facebook earlier and i was checking out V-Cube's page. On it somone (who seemed as they heard what was released) posted: 

"So I heard that you'll be releasing the V-Cube 9.....I do apologize for exposing my disappointments, however I am happy that you guys are releasing the new product. I have a few questions. Why didn't you release an 8x8 cube before the 9x9 cube? Would releasing the 9x9 cube help you produce/release smaller products for the future? Wouldn't it have been much easier to release the smaller products be...fore 9x9 cube, just curious? Also will all V-Cube products be released before or on 2023? Because I did read that 1-2 new cubes will probably be released every year. I am kind of disappointed in a way and I do apologize for exposing it and also I'm confused....If you do plan on releasing the V-Cube 8 anytime soon will you let me know? Again My ups and downs have been exposed......"

So i guess they are releasing a 9x9, unless this guy is saying a load of bologna!  Well this is all the information i have. Sorry if this has already been discussed. But that was posted only 45 minutes ago..Are you happy its a 9x9, or were you hoping for something else?


----------



## Sahid Velji (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know, just because this random guy posted there doesn't mean it will be released.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 3, 2012)

doesn't seem legit at all


----------



## MCRcuber (Jan 3, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> doesn't seem legit at all


 
lol. And yes i think its legit but we dont know


----------



## emolover (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe I'm missing something but they didn't say they were releasing one.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 3, 2012)

MCRcuber said:


> lol. And yes i think its legit but we dont know


 
Did you highlight my text?

My posts usually have invisible text.


----------



## MCRcuber (Jan 3, 2012)

I believe i might of..not didnt even notice that


----------



## Collegeboy (Jan 3, 2012)

I want to buy the collection maybe i'll wait a little longer to see if the new cube will be in it.
CB


----------



## emolover (Jan 3, 2012)

Collegeboy said:


> I want to buy the collection maybe i'll wait a little longer to see if the new cube will be in it.
> CB


 
You know you don't *have* to buy V-cube.


----------



## Collegeboy (Jan 3, 2012)

Yea I know I have many others.
CB


----------

